# Gentoo 2006.1

## mrbit

Spero che qualcuno mi delucidi a riguardo dell' installazione della nuova gentoo 2006.1, perchè

ho parlato con un amico che ha cercato di installarla sul suo portatile ( credo un IBM..) con il 

risultato di aver danneggiato tutte le partizioni   :Twisted Evil: 

Come potete ben capire .mi sono preoccupato...?????? 

Non so se provarla oppure no....!!!!!!!  :Question: 

Poi la cosa ambigua è che con la gentoo di sabayon rc2 non ha avuto problemi.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Specifica sempre se l'installazione è avvenuta manualmente o tramite l'installer. Se tramite l'installer, mi spiace, ma se l'installazione è stata fatta seguendo l'handbook (che mai sarà deprecato in favore di qualunque altro tipo di installazione) beh se la deve prendere solo con sè stesso...

Sabayon è basata su gentoo e se vuoi la puoi pure installare sul PC. Una volta installata è come una gentoo normalissima...

----------

## mrbit

Si tramite l'installer, purtroppo...

La cosa che fa rabbia è che con quella di Sabayon va tutto bene al 99%.

Con la gentoo ufficiale ci possono essere questi problemi..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Beh son completamente diversi! Sabayon copia un sistema già compilato e funzionante, il gentoo installer invece crea da 0 il tutto. Non so se i gentoo devel abbiano rilasciato tale sw come stabile... Cmq sia, IL metodo per installare gentoo rimane quello a mano tramite handbook. Tutto il resto è a proprio rischio e pericolo. 

Suvvia non preoccuparti e prova. Alla fine avrai imparato un sacco di cose nuove e avrai un sistema su misura, proprio come tu lo vuoi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

evidentemente il tuo amico non era capace di installarla

----------

## mrbit

Perche non e capace di installarla !!!!

Dopo quasi 3/4 anni che usa gentoo , non si è piu capce ???? Ha voluto provarla ,tutta qua.

Sono d'accordo con deadhead la soluzione migliore resta sempre quella manuale..

Scusate l'ignoranza , non e argometnto di questo conversazione, ma come si chiude un topic risolto ??

----------

## lavish

 *mrbit wrote:*   

> Scusate l'ignoranza , non e argometnto di questo conversazione, ma come si chiude un topic risolto ??

 

Non si chiude, semplicemente si edita il titolo del primo post e si aggiunge la tag [RISOLTO]

----------

## mrbit

ok, grazie.

----------

## MajinJoko

ma scusa, se era davvero capace di installarla, se da 3/4 anni usa Gentoo, possibile che:

1) usa l'installer grafico?

2) non ha alcuna copia di backup dei propri dati? (se deve manipolare le partizioni, sa benissimo che per un errore banale ci si può giocare dati fondamentali)

Per quanto riguarda la tua richiesta, beh, provare Gentoo dipende solo da te. Se riesci a ricavarti un pò di spazio su hd potrebbe essere un'esperienza istruttiva. Non credo tu possa correre pericoli "mortali", al limite ti impantani un pò in qualche punto, ma niente di insormontabile.

Buona fortuna

----------

## Dece

Guardate che non è stato l'unico ad avere perso le partizioni a causa dell'installer grafico... è successo anche a me (fortunatamente su un pc senza dati importanti  :Wink:  ) la prima volta che l'ho provato, e mi ha rasato tutte le partizioni logiche che avevo

probabilmente a default ha cercato di "spalmare" il filesystem tra le varie partizioni e me le ha formattate, non so... però sono sicuro che non gli avevo detto di farlo  :Very Happy: 

da allora sto molto più attento quando arrivo a quella schermata....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il changelog sull'installer riporta che ora il partizionamento è + sicuro... Ne siamo sicuri  :Very Happy:  ? Usate la testa (e l'handbook) gentee quelli non vi tradiranno mai!

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Guardate che non è stato l'unico ad avere perso le partizioni a causa dell'installer grafico

 

non volevo insinuare questo, né tantomeno che l'installer grafico è privo di difettucci.

Volevo invece dire che, visto che queste lacune sono ben note a chi utilizza gentoo da un pò (e figuriamoci se non sono quasi banali per chi ci lavora da 3/4 anni), rischiare di perdere tutto ti porta a fare prima il backup dei dati. Così, se combini la frittata, perdendoci un pò di tempo ripristini tutto e non perdi *quasi* niente..

----------

## Dece

Purtroppo un momento di sfiga, unito ad un momento di distrazione o di leggerezza, può capitare a chiunque... io quella volta ho pensato "tanto le partizioni non le devo modificare... tanto la mia home è su un'altra partizione..." ed è la volta che ci sono rimasto fregato (giustamente): da parte mia ho avuto almeno l'accortezza di fare tutto ciò su un pc di "prova" e quindi non ho perso praticamente niente

Questo dimostra ancora una volta, che l'installer grafico non serve a *semplificare* l'installazione, ma a *velocizzarla* per chi sa già dove mettere le mani, che impostazioni dare e desidera magari un sistema funzionante in mezzora  :Smile: 

----------

## darkbasic

Posto soltanto per avvertirvi di usare il suddetto installer grafico con cautela, a me ha rovinato la tabella delle partizioni e sono stato costretto a riscriverla ex-novo, anche perchè non ne avevo un backup.

Riproverò con l'interfaccia testuale, ma dato che fidarsi è bene e non fidarsi è meglio, questa volta mi faccio un backup completo dell'mbr   :Razz: 

Ciao,

Darkbasic.

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## Dece

è un problema noto, infatti l'installazione consigliata rimane quella testuale, qua se ne parlava:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494022.html

ps benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## darkbasic

 *Dece wrote:*   

> l'installazione consigliata rimane quella testuale

 

Già, l'avevo letto anche da altre parti, ma ho preferito usare l'installer grafico perché ero curioso di vedere come procedeva lo sviluppo.

 *Dece wrote:*   

> ps benvenuto 

 

Grazie   :Smile: 

Appena posso riproverò seguendo l'handbook. Chissà che in futuro gentoo non prenda il posto della sid...  :Wink: 

@ mods

Dato, che la discussione è praticamente doppia, per quanto mi riguarda si può anche chiudere e proseguire qui.  :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

fatto il merge con l'altro topic.

----------

## xveilsidex

io sinceramente con il vecchio installer grafico sono riuscito ad installarla tranquillamente anche se le prime due volte avevo problemi ! successivamente provai di nuovo ad installarla con l'installer grafico ma l'installer nn riusciva a connettersi con i mirror per scaricare gli stage , snapshot e quant'altro e quindi ritornai a riga di comando! Ho provato ad installare gentoo 2006.1 con l'installer grafico e devo dire a mio parere è migliorato anche se alla prima botta mi ha fallito l'installazione ( non per colpa dell'installer ma a causa di un disguido con la connessione ) alla seconda è andato tutto liscio!

----------

## bandreabis

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Guardate che non è stato l'unico ad avere perso le partizioni a causa dell'installer grafico... è successo anche a me (fortunatamente su un pc senza dati importanti  ) la prima volta che l'ho provato, e mi ha rasato tutte le partizioni logiche che avevo
> 
> probabilmente a default ha cercato di "spalmare" il filesystem tra le varie partizioni e me le ha formattate, non so... però sono sicuro che non gli avevo detto di farlo 
> 
> da allora sto molto più attento quando arrivo a quella schermata....

 

La mia prima distro su un HD con già un SO è stata Gentoo proprio perchè l'installer grafico (o pseudografico che fosse) non mi ha mai rassicurato... ricordo ancora con orrore l'installer di Slackware (naturalmente incubo causato dalla mia ignoranza, non necessariamente da Slack). Non mi sono fidato e ho fatto bene... ho conosciuto Gentoo.  :Razz: 

----------

## xveilsidex

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Dece wrote:*   Guardate che non è stato l'unico ad avere perso le partizioni a causa dell'installer grafico... è successo anche a me (fortunatamente su un pc senza dati importanti  ) la prima volta che l'ho provato, e mi ha rasato tutte le partizioni logiche che avevo
> 
> probabilmente a default ha cercato di "spalmare" il filesystem tra le varie partizioni e me le ha formattate, non so... però sono sicuro che non gli avevo detto di farlo 
> 
> da allora sto molto più attento quando arrivo a quella schermata.... 
> ...

 

guarda... secondo me ... l'installazione di gentoo a mano è l'installazione migliore rispetto a qualsiasi altra distro! è davvero un installazione  " potente " che ti da il controllo su quello che fai e sopratutto ti fa capire che fai!!!! ( ammesso che lo si capisca    :Laughing:   )

----------

